# Sattelstütze rutscht



## Trivette (6. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab seit ca 3 Monaten ein Radon Team ZR 6.0. Soweit alles in Ordnung, aber die Sattelstütze rutscht immer nach unten. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner mit alller Gewalt anziehe, dann geht es meistens ein paar Stunden. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das das so gedacht ist.
Es ist eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze verbaut. Probehalber habe ich mal eine 31,8 probiert, die geht ohne Probleme in den Rahmen. Ist die 31,6 vielleciht zu dünn?

Grüße
Trivette


----------



## el0rix (10. August 2011)

Probier mal die Sattelstütze, die original drin war ein wenig abzuwischen und wieder einzustecken, dann mal am Schnellspannerhebel am Gelenk das Metallplättchen ein wenig mit Kettenöl o.Ä. ölen.

Danach sollte es gehen!  Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das schon die richtige Stütze für das Bike ist! 

Und schreib feedback obs geklappt hat! Für andere Leser mit dem gleichen Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasp (10. August 2011)

Schweissen  

Nein - Spass beiseite - ich hatte das gleiche Problem (an anderem Bike) und habe es mit Carbon Montagepaste gelöst - das Zeug ist GENIAL


----------



## PoliceCar (10. August 2011)

hasp schrieb:


> Schweissen
> 
> Nein - Spass beiseite - ich hatte das gleiche Problem (an anderem Bike) und habe es mit Carbon Montagepaste gelöst - das Zeug ist GENIAL



+1 

Einfache und gute Lösung.


----------



## greg12 (10. August 2011)

carbon montagepaste probieren! erhöht die reibung zwischen den bauteilen.
bist du sicher dass deine stütze eine 31.6er ist und keine 31.4er?? kommt bei radon vor dass die 31.4er verbauen obwohl das sitzrohr eine 31.6er bräuchte....


----------



## Nasenbremser (14. August 2011)

Bei mir hat etwas abwischen und mehr spannen geholfen.


----------



## Trivette (6. September 2011)

Hallo, hatte länger keine Zeit. Also ich hab den Schnellspanner geschmiert. Jetzt kann ich es ziemlich einfach fester spannen. Also alles i.O.

Grüße
Trivette


----------



## donprogrammo (15. September 2011)

Wenn du ne 31.8 er Stütze probiert hast und die Passt .... Dann bau sie wieder ein ^^
Das Feste Anziehen ist ja nicht der Sinn des ganzen und ermüdet das Material.

Ist ja leider ein bekanntes Problem bei Radon, dass die Sattelrohre nicht zu den Sattelstützen passen.


----------



## Hauser81 (16. September 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich in nem anderen Thread ja auch beschrieben. Beim Stage war ne 31,4mm drin, das hat gequietscht ohne Ende. Gut kann das für den Rahmen nicht sein, wenn quasi nur über den Schnellspanner geklemmt wird und im Rohr kaum noch. Mit ner 31,6er passt das viel besser, kein Abrutschen mehr etc.

Wie kann das sein, dass regelmäßig nicht passende Stützen verbaut werden?!?!?
(gibt's aber auch bei anderen Herstellern, trotzdem doof)


----------



## s4shhh (22. September 2011)

Welchen Durchmesser muss ich wählen wenn ich eine neue Sattelstütze für mein ZR Team 7.0 2011 beschaffen möchte?

31,6mm?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. September 2011)

31,6 mm ist genau richtig für das ZR Team!

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 666locke (26. September 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> 31,6 mm ist genau richtig für das ZR Team!
> 
> RADON Team




ich hänge mich hier mal heran.

für ein QLT-Race 6 (2010) brauche ich da eine 31,4 oder 31,6mm sattelstütze.
Danke.


----------



## Theees (2. November 2011)

hasp schrieb:


> Nein - Spass beiseite - ich hatte das gleiche Problem (an anderem Bike) und habe es mit Carbon Montagepaste gelöst - das Zeug ist GENIAL



Sowas hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a33600/stay-fixed-200ml-carbon-montagepaste.html

Habe gerade selbiges Problem. Habe schon das Fett von der Sattelstütze aus dem Sattelrohr entfernt und den Spanner gängig gemacht. Trodzdem muss ich den Sattel in einer 2 Std. Tour bestimmt 3-4 mal wieder hochziehen und neu spannen.

Die Stüze ist aber auf jeden fall die richtige für mein Cube.

Gruß Theees


----------



## dj_holgie (4. November 2011)

Aber Carbon Montagepaste hilft doch auch nur bei Carbon, also entweder Carbon Sattelsütze oder Carbon Rahmen?!

Bei Alu bringt das Zeug meines Wissens nach nix?! Kannst ja mal rausziehen und richtig säubern mit Alkohol etc... und dann wieder einbauen evtl. hilft das etwas.. Oder ne andere Klemme kaufen? z.B. ne Syntace Super Lock.. Habe die auch keine Probleme mehr mit der


----------



## McFly77 (7. November 2011)

bei meinem skeen rutscht die sattelstütze auch ständig.
fester anziehen ist nicht mehr drinn, laut aussage von bikediscount soll ich noch fester anziehen.
toller service, tolle wurst.


----------



## s4shhh (7. November 2011)

McFly77 schrieb:


> bei meinem skeen rutscht die sattelstütze auch ständig.
> fester anziehen ist nicht mehr drinn, laut aussage von bikediscount soll ich noch fester anziehen.
> toller service, tolle wurst.


Carbon Montagepaste.....


----------



## Theees (7. November 2011)

Bei mir klappts jetzt wieder.

Habe die Sattelstütze sowie das Sattelrohr nochmal richtig mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert. 

Die Sattelklemme habe ich gereinigt und mit WD40 geschmiert. Dadurch bekomme ich sie mit weniger Kraftaufwand deutlich fester angezogen als vorher.

Jetzt hält alles alles wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. November 2011)

@666locke:

für das QLT Race von 2010 benötigst du ein Sattelstützenmaß von 31,4 mm.

RADON Team


----------



## 666locke (7. November 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @666locke:
> 
> für das QLT Race von 2010 benötigst du ein Sattelstützenmaß von 31,4 mm.
> 
> RADON Team



danke.
aber meine neue stütze in 31,6 paßt jetzt perfekt. 

gruß


----------



## KarlRanseier (7. November 2011)

Theees schrieb:


> Bei mir klappts jetzt wieder.
> 
> Habe die Sattelstütze sowie das Sattelrohr nochmal richtig mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert.
> 
> ...



Genau so funktioniert das! Sauber machen, zwischen Hebel und Plättchen vernünftig schmieren und festklemmen. -> Alles hält.


----------



## McFly77 (9. November 2011)

KarlRanseier schrieb:


> Genau so funktioniert das! Sauber machen, zwischen Hebel und Plättchen vernünftig schmieren und festklemmen. -> Alles hält.



so hab ichs versucht ohne erfolg.
zweimaliges vorbeibringen bei bikediscount in bonn hat das problem auch nicht gelößt.


----------



## david1234 (19. August 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Aber Carbon Montagepaste hilft doch auch nur bei Carbon, also entweder Carbon Sattelsütze oder Carbon Rahmen?!
> 
> Bei Alu bringt das Zeug meines Wissens nach nix?! Kannst ja mal rausziehen und richtig säubern mit Alkohol etc... und dann wieder einbauen evtl. hilft das etwas.. Oder ne andere Klemme kaufen? z.B. ne Syntace Super Lock.. Habe die auch keine Probleme mehr mit der



Wollt ich auch machen, aber ist dann nicht noch was Fett in dem Rohr?
Also dann müsste man ja das Alkohol in das Rohr schütten...


----------



## Kruemelmonster (19. August 2012)

david1234 schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch machen, aber ist dann nicht noch was Fett in dem Rohr?
> Also dann müsste man ja das Alkohol in das Rohr schütten...



Natürlich nichts reinschütten. Dann nimmt man sich ein dünneres Rohr oder einen Stab, umwickelt den mit irgendeinem alten Tuch oder Stoff und entfernt die Fettreste.

Carbonmontagepaste funktioniert übrigens auch bei Alu.


----------



## fissenid (20. August 2012)

McFly77 schrieb:


> bei meinem skeen rutscht die sattelstütze auch ständig.
> fester anziehen ist nicht mehr drinn, laut aussage von bikediscount soll ich noch fester anziehen.
> toller service, tolle wurst.


 
Das hatte ich auch! War die falsche Stütze verbaut!!

Meine Tune in 31,6 in Verbindung mit der Ritchey Paste und der Würger sitzt bombenfest!!!


----------



## McFly77 (20. August 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch! War die falsche Stütze verbaut!!
> 
> Meine Tune in 31,6 in Verbindung mit der Ritchey Paste und der Würger sitzt bombenfest!!!



Bei mir wurde sie mittlerweile auch getaucht und jetzt rutscht nichts mehr.


----------



## Sagu76 (9. April 2013)

Altes Thema, aber das Problem gibt es immer noch. 
Ich hab von 3 Wochen ein Radon ZR Race 7.0 bekommen mit einer Smica Pro 27,2*400mm. Der Schnellspanner ist als Radon gelabelt und sitzt einfach als Ring auf dem Sattelrohr das einen Spalt hat. 

Ich bin bis jetzt nur Asphal-Strassen gefahren, aber alle 5 km rutsch mir die Sattelstütze bis zu 3 cm tiefer hinein. 

Die Sattestütze hab ich schon vom Fett befreit und die Innenseite des Satterohrs auch so gut es geht. Mehr Kraft hab ich auch nicht zum anhiehen des Schnellspanners. Geölt hab ich den Schnellspanner noch nicht, dass muss ich noch ausprobieren.

Ich hab mal ein Email an H und S geschrieben, mal sehen, was die mir empfehlen.

VG,


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2013)

Am besten mit dem WIG Schweißgerät heften und gut is   

Bei dir hört sich das eher nach nem falschen Durchmesser von Stütze/Sattelrohr an. Is bei den 27,2ern recht beliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (9. April 2013)

Bei mir hat ein wenig Ritchey Liquid Torque geholfen....

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k984/a6749/liquid-torque-5-gr.html?mfid=88


----------



## Oetsch (27. Februar 2021)

Hi
der Beitrag ist zwar recht alt aber passt genau zu meinem Problem. Fahre ein Radon Skeen 6.0 aus 2010 und hier nervt mich seitdem ich es habe die rutschende Sattelstütze. Fettfrei gereinigt habe ich sie und der Spanner geht auch nicht fester, habe schon Probleme mit müden Fingern ihn zu öffnen. Die Stüze ist eine 31,4mm. Passt die wirklich zu dem Rahmen?

Für heute nehm ich mal die Carbonpaste von Rennrad.


----------

